# Het zijn de kleine dingen die het doen.



## XXoF (Mar 24, 2009)

Om piraterij tegen te gaan zie je vaak dat horloge makers vaak een klein merkje aanbrengen op hun horloges. Kenmerkjes die je later toch wel weer terug vind op de replica's maar die soms hardstikke leuk zijn om op je eigen horloge terug te vinden.

Zo zie je bij Breitling dat kleine 'B' logootje op de zijkant van de bezel ring en bij Omega het logootje in het midden van de plexi (recht boven de wijzer assen)

Laatst ontdekte ik na veel zoeken en bij uitsluitend de juiste lichtval ook het kleine kroontje wat bij m'n Rolex Sub in het glas gelaserd zit ter hoogte van de '6'. Haha, ik was als een kind zo blij dat ik hem zag :-d

Om hem te fotograferen was dus nog veeeeel moeilijker maar is per ongeluk uiteindelijk toch gelukt:










Je kunt bij Rolex zelfs zien of het een eerste glas of een vervangen exemplaar is door de 'S' welke in het cirkeltje onder ket kroontje staat, de S van service.

Nu is mijn vraag, zitten er bij andere merken dan Omega, Breitling en Rolex ook van die grappige kleine details? En zo ja, bij welk merk en waar?

Groet,

Marc


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Toen ik die foto zag en de tekst nog niet had gelezen maakte ik me al klaar om uit te gaan weiden over de 'B' in de bezel van mijn Breitlings en de letter 'Omega' middenop het plexiglas van mijn Speedmaster. 

Maar toen las ik de tekst :-d


----------



## XXoF (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey, dat is wel interessant, zijn Breitling, Omega en Rolex dan de enige die een klein echtheids merkje hebben?

Het zijn inderdaad wel enkele van de meest gekopieerde merken maar toch sta ik hiervan te kijken.:think:

Groet,

Marc


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ik heb wel een SeaGull met holgrafische sticker, zodat ze hem niet makkelijk namaken ;-)










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## XXoF (Mar 24, 2009)

Ha! Kijk dat is al wat, alhoewel zo'n sticker natuurlijk te verwijderen is.


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

Martin_B said:


> Ik heb wel een SeaGull met holgrafische sticker, zodat ze hem niet makkelijk namaken ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat vind ik nou echt een giller; Chinezen die hun eigen spullen beveiligen tegen namaak LOL


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

malus65 said:


> Dat vind ik nou echt een giller; Chinezen die hun eigen spullen beveiligen tegen namaak LOL


Volgens mij is het voor hun een soort van trots, wat die zwitsers kunnen, kunnen wij ook


----------

